# Two doctors one location/2 tax ids ??



## lrapp (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking for some help.
We have a doctor who wants to partner up with our physician one day a week.  The dermatologist will do the MOHS surgery and our doctor will go to his office one day a week and do the closures right there.  We are trying to find out if this can be done.  Our initial thought process was we could add that location to our files with our carriers and bill it out under our Tax ID with that office as the location.  Our concern there is I have been told you cannot have one location with two tax IDs even if different physicians.  Also if we were able to do this would our reimbursement be affected due to the multiple surgery rules as Tax Id and Physician are different but location is the same? Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## caseef (Aug 1, 2011)

I can tell you that we have five different physicians all under a different tax ids and NPIs billing out of the same location.


----------



## mrueth (Aug 4, 2011)

Are the closures considered bundled with the procedure? If so, and the providers are the same specialty and are in the same practice, the services may be considered bundled/not billable based on payer policy-something to research!


----------

